# Tivo, I'm coming back...



## tbh999 (Aug 29, 2001)

[rant]
A couple of (three?) years ago I switched out my HDirecTivo (HR10-250) for two HR20's. I gave it the college try and after two years or so, I've come to the conclusion that my old HR10-250 (as well as my R10) are better units. Time and time again, I've missed shows that the HR20 didn't record, the most recent being the 24 finally, however, my HR10 did record it based on a season pass that was created several years ago!!! Why can Tivo get it right based on a years old season pass but my NEW HR20 can't figure it out based on a series created this season (because I never quite trusted it to continue over from year to year).

Of course one of the shining star's was going to be MRV... but now that's going to cost you. I think I'll just drop HD and go back to being able to watch TV instead of missing shows that I didn't know that the HR20 didn't record.

So, I give-up...
[/rant]


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

I'm not aware of any huge outcry of most of the HR2x series boxes not recording the last 24, so I'[d have to suspect this something specific to your setup, or your series link was bad, did you use some sort of Boolean setting?

You want to go back to the dark ages without HD and the 100+ channels D offers fine, your choice. Me., I'll pay my $3 for MRV and sit here and watch virtually everything I want is stunning HD.


----------



## scottt (Sep 6, 2002)

My HR2x units have yet to miss recording a show (after 3+ years of faithful service). The only thing I miss from my TiVo's is suggestion recording, and that's not enough to make me switch back. Been very happy with the HR2x units.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

I love the TiVo hr10-250....it's been pretty much flawless for the years that I've had it. I tried an earlier version of the hr2x back when they first came out, and it was garbage; after a couple weeks I got rid of it, cuz it was missing so many recordings.

About a month or so ago I jumped back into the fray with the hr23-700 and....although they're _extremely_ slow to react to button pushes ....I'm very happy with it.

Hasn't missed a single recording, and the family has adapted to the new interface with very few complaints (the slow-motion button is absolutely useless, and they dont like the fact that 'trick play' requires being activated all the time....otherwise it's done a great job).

If your unit is missing recordings, it sounds like there's something else going on that's probably fixable.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

did it maybe record 2 other things instead of 24? The 24 finale was 2 hours long. If any part of it overlapped 2 other requests then it might have skipped the whole thing for that reason. I had it scheduled on 2 different HR20's and both recorded it fine.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

HiDefGator said:


> did it maybe record 2 other things instead of 24? The 24 finale was 2 hours long. If any part of it overlapped 2 other requests then it might have skipped the whole thing for that reason. I had it scheduled on 2 different HR20's and both recorded it fine.


Same here. If the HR10 got it, I'm guessing either all the same shows weren't scheduled to record on both units, or the Season Pass/SL priorities were different on both machines.


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

scottt said:


> My HR2x units have yet to miss recording a show (after 3+ years of faithful service). The only thing I miss from my TiVo's is suggestion recording, and that's not enough to make me switch back. Been very happy with the HR2x units.


I concur. There is nothing unique about the TiVo software that would make us want to switch when the new DirecTiVo comes out. Our HR20 hasn't missed a beat in two and half years. On the other hand, our broadband connected Series 2 TiVo has missed a few shows because of last minute guide changes.

___


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

I've missed a LOT of shows on my TiVo(s). None on my DIRECTV boxes. Go figure.


----------

